# Smoking Turkeys WITH PICS



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

thought I'd take some pics of my pre-turkey day work!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

one hour update


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice....Keep the pics coming!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Bukmstr,
this one is for you. been in for about 2 1/2 hours. Just did a little baste from a little of the juice and covered with foil.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

looks great oc48 - i will be doing the same tonight.:cheers:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking REEEALL good!!! Happy Thanks Giving to ya!


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*turkey*

thanks man.

did somebody say

TURKEY LEGS???


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Pics were awesome up until the Keystone Light Beer. Yuk


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I have always smoked my turkeys with out the pan, do they turn out better with or without pan,great pics they really look great.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*turkey legs*

I took them out of the pan. It was just easier for me to carry and take a picture like that lol!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

They look great, everytime I smoke or cook turkey I always say why don't I cook they more often.


----------

